# seasoning wood in a barn?



## par0thead151 (Nov 23, 2009)

i am wondering if seasoning wood in a barn would be more beneficial then doing so out in the open/unprotected nature?
i ask because i get my wood from a friends property, and this is how he seasons his wood. 
i will be keeping my wood outside in the open to season, but i am wondering if splitting and stacking it in a barn would have any drawbacks compared to stacking outside?
thanks


----------



## gzecc (Nov 23, 2009)

Very relative to the immediate space to be used. It must have plenty of air flow. Not be a closed dark corner with walls.
Just as good to stack it outside on the south east side, off the ground in a loose manner.


----------



## rathmir (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't see it being problematic, but I would think that it would go slower with no abundance of sun and wind.


----------



## par0thead151 (Nov 23, 2009)

rathmir said:
			
		

> I can't see it being problematic, but I would think that it would go slower with no abundance of sun and wind.



thats what i figured.
i will store my wood outdoors. i was just curious as he offered to let me start my own stack in his barn.


----------



## rathmir (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, depending on the area you have available for your stacks and how much wood you have on hand, it might do for an "overflow" area.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 23, 2009)

Is it an old leaky barn that daylight streams in between the boards?  If so and time is on your side, go for it.  It will season slower than ideally spaced stacks in sun and wind.


----------



## quads (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is what I would do:  Stack it outside, not pile, and it will season wonderfully.  In a few years and/or when it’s fully seasoned, then stack it in the barn, if that’s where you want it.  Personally, I’d save the space in the barn for storing toys; boat, ATV, bicycles, collectible cars, cows, anything but pieces of dead trees!


----------



## Pagey (Nov 23, 2009)

I've got a little seasoning in an old hay barn, and it's doing just fine.  Of course your mileage may vary.


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Nov 23, 2009)

in my last home I used to stack in a hay barn (plenty of daylight coming through the walls) and it worked great.  I don't know for sure, but it seems like it dried at least as well as outdoor.  Seemed like the fact that it never got rained on and was on a wooden floor made up for the fact that it never got sun.  It was a big barn, so had room for some toys too


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2009)

For sure it will dry in an old barn. For sure it will dry a lot faster outside. If you feel it has to be covered, then cover the top only and let Mother Nature do her thing. Stack the wood on some poles so it is off the ground and air can circulate under the stack too.


----------



## jfournier (Nov 23, 2009)

Every year my buddy and me go to his parents house, where they have a pretty big barn that's about 30 years old, and lots of land with trees to cut. We cut a bunch of maple and cherry, and load it all in the barn in 4' sections for small stuff, and 18" sections for big rounds. Everything just goes in the barn, and about 6 months later it's nice and dry.
The barn has a big opening underneath, which I think lets air come in below the wood and flow up on its way out. It gets damn hot in that barn, though, so that probably helps get the moisture evaporated. I think keeping it out of the rain and snow without being covered with tarp or plywood helps a lot too.

Also keep in mind that this is cherry and maple, not oak or locust, so who knows how long it would take for the heavier stuff.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 23, 2009)

par0thead151 said:
			
		

> *i am wondering if seasoning wood in a barn would be more beneficial then doing so out in the open/unprotected nature?*
> i ask because i get my wood from a friends property, and this is how he seasons his wood.
> i will be keeping my wood outside in the open to season, but i am wondering if splitting and stacking it in a barn would have any drawbacks compared to stacking outside?
> thanks



"Beneficial" is relative.  

Is drying wood in a barn ideal?  Probably not.  

Would I do it?  Without hesitation. 

How many times do you want to move a stack of wood?  For me the answer is as few times as possible.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Nov 24, 2009)

The majority of folks here hold a differing opinion, but all my wood seasons in the shed. Just as mentioned earlier, I have enough work in this stuff already. I don't want to handle it anymore than necessary. Here in Ga, we have have hot humid summers, moderate dry winters and about 55 inches of annual rainfall. Dense hardwoods like oak and hickory fare well exposed to the elements but lesser woods like sweetgum will rot before they season completely unless under cover. Nearly our entire burning season would be considered "shoulder season" to those of you further north. I'll build a fresh fire every night and let it go out to keep from overheating the house unless our highs don't exceed the mid forties F, which seldom happens. Because of this, I don't sort wood by species. It just gets felled, bucked split and stacked in the shed. Given a couple of years in our climate, it will season just as well in the wood shed as it would by any other method.
The moral of the story is plan ahead and work less.


----------

